# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Sot kaan fest ditlindjet :

## Bahri.

SOT FESTOJNË DITËLINDJEN
Eriglen,  rezarti,  ceri,  Labeata,  VloNjaT (105),  dode gjonaj (58),  nak (45),  cemi (45),  olsi beshiri (40),  ela_ca (39), Librazhdi (38),  crown (38),  e bukura bishe (36),  nimf (35),  lezha2002 (35),  rezart (35),  Shpirti_l_vogel (35),  selvaggia (34), don_corleone (33),  AceZ (33),  master_fuji (33),  Ina1 (31),  fatbardh (31)

----------

